# Movin' On



## Brian Johns (Apr 24, 2007)

It's been a looooooooong time since I've posted on here as two major things have happened/will happen in my life in the past couple years. First, I got married to a lovely woman last May 26 in Toronto, Canada at the ripe old age of 41 (now 42 !). Imagine an old dog learning new tricks !    The second major thing is that I'm in the process of moving from Columbus, Ohio to Toronto, Canada to be closer to my wife's family. The immigration paperwork just came through last week and the house is on the market. Things are truly going to get crazy here in the next couple of months. Talk about major changes.

Through all of this, I have managed to keep on training and going to various Modern Arnis events. I intend to start a Modern Arnis training group once I get to the Toronto area; a couple of great guys up there have already expressed interest. In any case, I'd like to thank Guro Dan McConnell and the students in the dojo here in Columbus for their friendship and support over the years.

AND, I intend to post more often here on MT !!

Take care,
Brian

:ultracool


----------



## Carol (Apr 24, 2007)

Brian Johns said:


> It's been a looooooooong time since I've posted on here as two major things have happened/will happen in my life in the past couple years. First, I got married to a lovely woman last May 26 in Toronto, Canada at the ripe old age of 41 (now 42 !). Imagine an old dog learning new tricks !    The second major thing is that I'm in the process of moving from Columbus, Ohio to Toronto, Canada to be closer to my wife's family. The immigration paperwork just came through last week and the house is on the market. Things are truly going to get crazy here in the next couple of months. Talk about major changes.
> 
> Through all of this, I have managed to keep on training and going to various Modern Arnis events. I intend to start a Modern Arnis training group once I get to the Toronto area; a couple of great guys up there have already expressed interest. In any case, I'd like to thank Guro Dan McConnell and the students in the dojo here in Columbus for their friendship and support over the years.
> 
> ...





Wow, big news all around!  Hearty congratulations to you!  Good luck with the upcoming events...looking forward to seeing ya back here, eh?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow marriage a move to canada and starting a group to train with up there man you are a bust man, but yet you will find time to post here on MT cudos for doing that.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations!  Wow- that is a lot going on...  Glad to see you back, and good luck with the move and classes!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2007)

Brian Johns said:


> It's been a looooooooong time since I've posted on here as two major things have happened/will happen in my life in the past couple years. First, I got married to a lovely woman last May 26 in Toronto, Canada at the ripe old age of 41 (now 42 !). Imagine an old dog learning new tricks !  The second major thing is that I'm in the process of moving from Columbus, Ohio to Toronto, Canada to be closer to my wife's family. The immigration paperwork just came through last week and the house is on the market. Things are truly going to get crazy here in the next couple of months. Talk about major changes.
> 
> Through all of this, I have managed to keep on training and going to various Modern Arnis events. I intend to start a Modern Arnis training group once I get to the Toronto area; a couple of great guys up there have already expressed interest. In any case, I'd like to thank Guro Dan McConnell and the students in the dojo here in Columbus for their friendship and support over the years.
> 
> ...




Brian,

You have my best wishes and I know you will enjoy Toronto. I hope you will continue to post when you can and stay in touch as Life permits. I know I have been real busy in the last few months myself. 

Congratulations and best wishes


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 25, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Brian,
> 
> You have my best wishes and I know you will enjoy Toronto. I hope you will continue to post when you can and stay in touch as Life permits. I know I have been real busy in the last few months myself.
> 
> Congratulations and best wishes



Rich, CarolK, Terryl, and tkd girl,

Thanks for the best wishes. I appreciate it. As for Rich's message, I've been to Toronto quite a few times. I just have to master the art of drinking Canadian beer and say "eh ?" and "aboot" :ultracool 

I will definitely try to post more here until moving day and after I get settled into the Toronto area.  And of course, I'll continue training up there !!

Brian


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations Brian and someday I will head up your way to Toronto for some training.


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck Brian!

You will like Toronto, it's a beautiful city.
Start a school up there and continue the work you have started.
You are ready brother!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck! Lots of FMA in the area!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2007)

Brian Johns said:


> Rich, CarolK, Terryl, and tkd girl,
> 
> Thanks for the best wishes. I appreciate it. As for Rich's message, I've been to Toronto quite a few times. I just have to master the art of drinking Canadian beer and say "eh ?" and "aboot" :ultracool
> 
> ...



Don't Change the Process Eh. (* Pro as in Professional *)  

Enjoy the new language


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations, Brian!!!


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 25, 2007)

Bill Bednarick said:


> Good luck Brian!
> 
> You will like Toronto, it's a beautiful city.
> Start a school up there and continue the work you have started.
> You are ready brother!



Bill,

Thanks for the well wishes on my move up there. You are right about Toronto, it's a fantastic city and I'm looking forward to being there. Good seeing you two weeks ago at Datu Kelly's event !! Hope that you had a good time down here !!

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 25, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Don't Change the Process Eh. (* Pro as in Professional *)
> 
> Enjoy the new language



Yeah, I've heard plenty about the "PRO-cess" from my wife !! I also have to remind myself that the Canadians pronounce the last letter of the alphabet different than we do ! They say "zed" and we say "zee."  :rules: 

Take care,
Brian

:ultracool


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 25, 2007)

Palusut said:


> Congratulations, Brian!!!



Thanks, dude. How are things going in the great state of North Carolina ? Hope that the training is going well !

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2007)

Brian Johns said:


> Yeah, I've heard plenty about the "PRO-cess" from my wife !! I also have to remind myself that the Canadians pronounce the last letter of the alphabet than we do ! They say "zed" and we say "zee." :rules:
> 
> Take care,
> Brian
> ...




Yes Zed, I work with our Canadian group a lot and spelled something out and stated Zed, all the Americans were confused.  The Canadians laughed and stated I was becoming more Canadian. I replied that Michigan being North of Canada (* Detroit to Windsor  *)  and loving Hockey we get along great with Canadians.


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Apr 26, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Yes Zed, I work with our Canadian group a lot and spelled something out and stated Zed, all the Americans were confused.  The Canadians laughed and stated I was becoming more Canadian. I replied that Michigan being North of Canada (* Detroit to Windsor  *)  and loving Hockey we get along great with Canadians.



I was asked once what province I was from.

I told them Michigan. And then we had a nice talk about Curling over a Molson.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Brian,

Congratulations and best of fortune to you.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 26, 2007)

Bill Bednarick said:


> I was asked once what province I was from.
> 
> I told them Michigan. And then we had a nice talk about Curling over a Molson.



Curling "Rocks" ** Pun intended ** 

Yes I was in a Mexcian Bar in Japan that was owned by some Aussies, and was asked if I was Canadian. They had heard that American's were this really big headed and loud obnoxious type of people.


----------



## Miles (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck in Toronto!  It is a great city.  My wife is originally from there and we go back there every few years-she says she feels like a salmon, she needs to go back.

Congratulations on your marriage!

Miles


----------



## modarnis (May 3, 2007)

Brian,

All the best to you and yours.  I guess I won't be seeing you in Michigan in June?  You should touch base with Brian Z.  He's been up to Toronto area several times for seminars.  Sounds like a pretty nice group up there.  I met a couple of the guys a few years back in Houston.


Be well


Brett


----------



## Brian Johns (May 4, 2007)

Dan Anderson said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> Congratulations and best of fortune to you.
> 
> ...



Hey Dan,

Thanks for the best wishes. Looks like things are going well for you these days. Crazy days ahead of me !

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Brian Johns (May 4, 2007)

Miles said:


> Good luck in Toronto!  It is a great city.  My wife is originally from there and we go back there every few years-she says she feels like a salmon, she needs to go back.
> 
> Congratulations on your marriage!
> 
> Miles



Miles,

Thanks for the wishes and you are right; Toronto is a GREAT city. Sure it has the downside of traffic congestion and all that but the positives sure outweigh the negatives.....most importantly, my wife's family is in the area and they are nice folks.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Brian Johns (May 4, 2007)

modarnis said:


> Brian,
> 
> All the best to you and yours.  I guess I won't be seeing you in Michigan in June?  You should touch base with Brian Z.  He's been up to Toronto area several times for seminars.  Sounds like a pretty nice group up there.  I met a couple of the guys a few years back in Houston.
> 
> ...



Hi Brett,

I'm not entirely sure about the Michigan camp. One thing for sure....when I get settled in, I will get back into the swing of things as far as camps and seminars are concerned. I have met the Toronto arnis guys and they are great folks. They are excited about me being in the area as they don't have any Modern Arnis instructors. Am looking forward to starting a training group up there.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 4, 2007)

Brian Johns said:


> Hi Brett,
> 
> I'm not entirely sure about the Michigan camp. One thing for sure....when I get settled in, I will get back into the swing of things as far as camps and seminars are concerned. I have met the Toronto arnis guys and they are great folks. They are excited about me being in the area as they don't have any Modern Arnis instructors. Am looking forward to starting a training group up there.
> 
> ...



Brian,

Now this is good news. Best wishes to you and your future group.


----------



## Brian Johns (May 13, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Brian,
> 
> Now this is good news. Best wishes to you and your future group.



Thanks, Rich, I appreciate the kind words. I look forward to continuing my training once I get up there. There are a couple of good guys (very good people) who are excited about my move up there. One of them has told me that I should go through the Polar Bear Dip ritual in order to be accepted up there !! If I'm gonna do that, I need to fortify myself with mucho Canadian beer !:drinkbeer 

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 13, 2007)

Brian Johns said:


> Thanks, Rich, I appreciate the kind words. I look forward to continuing my training once I get up there. There are a couple of good guys (very good people) who are excited about my move up there. One of them has told me that I should go through the Polar Bear Dip ritual in order to be accepted up there !! If I'm gonna do that, I need to fortify myself with mucho Canadian beer !:drinkbeer
> 
> Take care,
> Brian



The polar Bear ritual is not that bad. (* Still remembers swimming in Higgins Lake - Natural Spring fed - is late winter early spring. *) 

And Good Canadian Beer is always in order. 

Make sure you try some if this stuff out: http://www.creemoresprings.com/live/perfect_ourBrewery.php

I and my beer snob type friends (* aka prefer beer of mixed drinks *) like it alot. It is also in a nice published book about some of the best beers from around the world. So it is recognized by others as being good or passable.


----------

